# Johannes Polyander, Anthonius Thysius, and Antonius Walaeus on the salvation of believers’ children dying in infancy



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 5, 2021)

... There is a great difference between those infants born to parents in the covenant and those not born in the covenant … children of believers dying in infancy ought to be reckoned elect since they are graciously taken away by God from this life before they have violated the conditions of the covenant … children of unbelievers born outside the church of God, ought to be left to the judgment of God. ...

For more, see Johannes Polyander, Anthonius Thysius, and Antonius Walaeus on the salvation of believers’ children dying in infancy.


----------

